# Blond Hash VS. Brown Hash



## brookside302

From what i have heard and im not sure if its true..... I hear that blond hash turns dark (brown/black) after being compressed, due to the broken trichromes (which releases its oils). Is this true??

& if this is true then which would be most likely better to smoke the one with the trichromes still in tact (blond (still containing oils)) or the darker shades with the broken trichromes which have already released a good majority or its oils?

If this still isnt true and you have smoked a lot of hash i'd like to know which you prefer.........


----------



## headband

all hash will turn brown black if its compressed enough. I perfer dark hash. Most the time blonde hash is just compressed keif. Not to special compared to some full melt black sticky icky hash. But i love hash oil.


----------



## thc is good for me

Kief is the trichromes you get off bud it gets draker the more you compress it and heat it

I smoked hash oil for the first time the other day it was dank as fudge.


----------

